# I'm gonna cut MSN. I swear to god.



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

OK. I bet some of you guys have had this problem before. When you try signing into MSN it'll give you a pop up box with an error message saying something about name resolution.
Keep trying, keep trying, NOPE. NOT GONNA WORK 'CAUSE IT WANTS TO PISS YOU OFF.

So you close it and try re-opening it.
Wtf?
Why isn't it popping up?
:S
I click on it and nothing happens.
It's reaaally irritating. That + it not letting you sign in.
HALP PLS.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

Also I tried that ipconfig/flushdns thing and it isn't fixing it. ]:


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

Go to task manager and reset the programs, that's what I do.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Go to task manager and reset the programs, that's what I do.



Ohh.
Task Manager < Shut Down < Restart?


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

I dunno, I haven't had that problem in a while.
Not to mention I use Vista, and I used XP last time I had the problem, sorry 

But that should be it


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I dunno, I haven't had that problem in a while.
> Not to mention I use Vista, and I used XP last time I had the problem, sorry
> 
> But that should be it



Oh.
I use XP.
Yeah idk, I can't restart it if I can't even open MSN.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 29, 2009)

MSN is the essence of pissy. Task Manager works wonders, end the process if it's buggy on ya.
If that fails, reboot your computer or get Skype.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> MSN is the essence of pissy. Task Manager works wonders, end the process if it's buggy on ya.
> If that fails, reboot your computer or get Skype.



How can I end MSN if I can't even get it open.
I click on the icon and nothing pops up.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 29, 2009)

Clayton said:


> How can I end MSN if I can't even get it open.
> I click on the icon and nothing pops up.


Run Task Manager, go to the Processes tab, if you see "msnmsgr.exe," end it.
Otherwise, good luck.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Run Task Manager, go to the Processes tab, if you see "msnmsgr.exe," end it.
> Otherwise, good luck.



Mkay I did that and MSN opened.
TYSM for your help. C:

Now I just need to fix the prob of when MSN doesn't want to sign in.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 29, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Now I just need to fix the prob of when MSN doesn't want to sign in.


Just make sure your address and password are correct.
Otherwise, I'd suggest making a live account just because it's easy. Get Skype.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

Devious Bane said:


> Just make sure your address and password are correct.
> Otherwise, I'd suggest making a live account just because it's easy. Get Skype.



I hate Skype.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 29, 2009)

I find all the people I still give a big enough shit to send a shout out to use Facebook and its "chat" feature more than MSN. Maybe because _they're_ just as sick of MSN and its associated bullshit as I've been, well, way longer than I should've been before I all but gave up on it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I find all the people I still give a big enough shit to send a shout out to use Facebook and its "chat" feature more than MSN. Maybe because _they're_ just as sick of MSN and its associated bullshit as I've been, well, way longer than I should've been before I all but gave up on it.



MSN is dumb sometimes


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 29, 2009)

Clayton said:


> MSN is dumb sometimes



The most interesting conversations I've had on MSN in the past month have all been the exact same, rather one-sided conversation:

hai, A/S/L?
lol, look, I'm right busy mekkin a porno movie gotta go
but if you click this link and give's fookin' money for bus fare i might let u watch ya fookin' gay

yeah, *fuck right off!*


----------



## Kajet (Jul 29, 2009)

Get Trillian?


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 29, 2009)

MSn gives me problems to. the way i fixed it is to go to the 'add/remove programs' and go to the windows live thing and click "change/remove' then when the window pops up click repair. then restart your computer and its fixed.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I find all the people



:shock: Welcome Back!


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> hai, A/S/L?
> lol, look, I'm right busy mekkin a porno movie gotta go
> but if you click this link and give's fookin' money for bus fare i might let u watch ya fookin' gay



You know, I've been getting those mostly on Skype and Yahoo.

Anyway, screw the MSN IM client; Get Pidgin, it does everything but webcam and voice. And really, there's Skype for that shit.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 29, 2009)

Runefox said:


> You know, I've been getting those mostly on Skype and Yahoo.
> 
> Anyway, screw the MSN IM client; Get Pidgin, it does everything but webcam and voice. And really, there's Skype for that shit.


yeah, i just DLed it... had to change all the sounds, but otherwise its cool. it even has the plug in for MSN to add custom smilies


----------



## Shino (Jul 29, 2009)

Trillian FTW.

I've had an MSN account since WebTV was popular, but I haven't used the MSN/Hotmail/Live client for years. Trillian saves me from having to deal with three (now 6) seperate clients.

And Skype is awesome.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> Trillian FTW.
> 
> I've had an MSN account since WebTV was popular, but I haven't used the MSN/Hotmail/Live client for years. Trillian saves me from having to deal with three (now 6) seperate clients.
> 
> And Skype is awesome.



I have 12 accounts open on Pidgin right now. That's 12 applications or copies of applications I would have to be running in order to maintain that level of connectivity. If not for Pidgin/Trillian (I moved to Pidgin since it's cross-platform), I'd be screwed.

Nobody ever talks to me, though.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 29, 2009)

the only provblem with Trillian, is unless you find the patch, you dont get the cool stuff that comes with pro (merging contacts, animated emotes)


----------



## Runefox (Jul 29, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> the only provblem with Trillian, is unless you *buy it*, you dont get the cool stuff that comes with pro (merging contacts, animated emotes)



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 29, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I find all the people I still give a big enough shit to send a shout out to use Facebook and its "chat" feature more than MSN.


well no :3



Wolf-Bone said:


> The most interesting conversations I've had on MSN in the past month have all been the exact same, rather one-sided conversation:
> 
> hai, A/S/L?
> lol, look, I'm right busy mekkin a porno movie gotta go
> ...


you're talking to idiot people, and that's MSN's fault, right


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 29, 2009)

www.pidgin.im

Solves that problem...


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 30, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> www.pidgin.im
> 
> Solves that problem...



Not always, but it comes pretty close. Closer than most stuff anyway.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 30, 2009)

pidgin is a vast imporvment over what it used to be... gaim had sever bugs, but now as pidgin its great.

i just wish i didnt have every convo in one window... anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i just wish i didnt have every convo in one window... anyone know how to fix that?



Tools->Preferences->Interface tab->Uncheck "Show IMs and chats in tabbed windows"->Close.


----------



## Ruko (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't know anybody used MSN, but if you must, why are you using their client? Download and install trillian or pidgen.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 30, 2009)

Ruko said:


> I didn't know anybody used MSN, but if you must, why are you using their client? Download and install trillian or pidgen.



MSN is pretty popular around these parts (Atlantic Canada), while AIM/Yahoo aren't. ICQ used to be up there back in The Day (TM), but once the alternatives came along, people jumped ship pretty quickly. Me, I still have my ICQ number from back then.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 30, 2009)

Ruko said:


> I didn't know anybody used MSN, but if you must, why are you using their client? Download and install trillian or pidgen.




I still have a couple hundred contacts on MSN.. so I still use turn it on (I use Astra). Though recently I noticed a re-surge back to IRC based chat systems.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Tools->Preferences->Interface tab->Uncheck "Show IMs and chats in tabbed windows"->Close.


thanks!

the only rason  why i used MSN live messenger is because i love adding cute smilies like onionhead and the mushrooms. im glad pidgin allows that ^^


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Ruko said:


> I didn't know anybody used MSN, but if you must, why are you using their client? Download and install trillian or pidgen.



I 2nd this.

I've never used MSN ever, I've just talked through it via pidgen.. along with yahoo/AIM/googletalk all on it. Easy non-glitchy program is EASY AND NON-GLITCHY.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 1, 2009)

Trillian Astra is a godsend really.

Trillian in itself is a godsend.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The most interesting conversations I've had on MSN in the past month have all been the exact same, rather one-sided conversation:
> 
> hai, A/S/L?
> lol, look, I'm right busy mekkin a porno movie gotta go
> ...


...That aint msn's prob.



Kajet said:


> Get Trillian?


No.

This thread can be locked or whatever. Thanks guys!


----------



## Takun (Aug 2, 2009)

www.meebo.com

Awesome from when you can't use an im client.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 2, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The most interesting conversations I've had on MSN in the past month have all been the exact same, rather one-sided conversation:
> 
> hai, A/S/L?
> lol, look, I'm right busy mekkin a porno movie gotta go
> ...


thats a worm the other person has, not MSN. i get htem occasionally. if you click the link youll end up with it and IM ev eryone on your budy list with the same link.


----------

